# Looking for suggestions



## gmparker2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

I have been a fan of many different musical genres through the years. Classical music has always been accessible to me having played piano and classical guitar. Over the last few years popular music has either become almost unbearable or I am getting old . I have recently begun searching for classical music to fill the void. Although I do enjoy the pops I am trying to find something that really speaks to me. Some examples of pieces that meet the criteria are:

- Eric Satie's Gymnopédies
- Debussy's Suite bergamasque
- Schumann's Traumerei
- Barber's Adagio for Strings

I think that at this point I'm searching for something that is simple and melodic. If anyone can think of composers or works that I should check out that may be reminiscent of the examples above it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

If these pieces speak to you then maybe more Satie, more Debussy, more Schumann, or more Barber.

Try Arvo Part's Alina, it will be just right for you. 
Try the new _Chopin Project_ from Sara Alice Ott. 
Anything from Max Richter, particularly the Blue Notebooks or memoryhouse. 
Anything from Dustin O'Hollaron.

I think that good ambient/classical crossovers may be what you are looking for -




























You will love Keith Kirchoff playing Lush Intrinsic, but, be warned, the rest of the pieces this recording is on are not nearly so _nice_ (gentle, soothing) sounding.






I hope this helps.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

gmparker2000 said:


> I think that at this point I'm searching for something that is simple and melodic.


Simple and melodic, eh? Try anything by Brian Ferneyhough or György Kurtág-should hit the spot nicely.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

"Simple and melodic music" is something Arvo Part is very good at. Try just about anything of his.
Schubert is also incredibly melodic.


----------



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

You might give Tchaikovsky a try. Listen to the second movements of his Fourth and Fifth Symphonies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

Morimur said:


> Simple and melodic, eh? Try anything by Brian Ferneyhough or György Kurtág-should hit the spot nicely.


That's just plain naughty!

Satie and Debussy? - You may well enjoy Chopin, specifically the Nocturnes.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Antonín Dvořák - String Quartet no. 12 'American'

This is so melodic and comprehensible that it's like totally extreme.


----------



## The nose (Jan 14, 2014)

Perhaps you'll like this:


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

I would recommend the later symphonies of Alla Pavlova, all written very recently: melodic (she doesn't do discords), nostalgic and a little soft-centred.


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

If you like piano & melody, try Saint-Saens piano concerti - my favourite's no. 4 (followed by 5).

This has them all !


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

In a neo-classical crossover vein, you might enjoy Ludovico Einaudi, very relaxing. He studied under Berio but now does concept albums and film scores.


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

Easy to swollow and melodic:

Ralph Vaughan Williams: The Lark Ascending





RVW: Fantasia on Greensleeves





Rachmaninov: Piano Concertos 2 & 3

Frederico Mompou: Musica Callada (Silent Music)





Mozart: Clarinet Quintet





Mozart: Clarinet Concerto





Charles Koechling: Paysages et marines


----------



## gmparker2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

manyene said:


> I would recommend the later symphonies of Alla Pavlova, all written very recently: melodic (she doesn't do discords), nostalgic and a little soft-centred.


Great suggestion. I've listened to the first movement of Symphony No. 3 at least 3 or 4 times this morning and it comes pretty close to what I'm after.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

gmparker2000,

Pavlova's 5th and 6th Symphonies do the job even better: if I want something a little bit sad & relaxing I always turn to the fifth Symphony in particular. She has particular skills at weaving the solo violin in her textures; the seventh is a virtual violin concerto.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

In the same vein, and even more relaxing, I would suggest Howard Skempton's Lento, 13 minutes of sheer bliss (on the NMC label)


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*Gabriel Fauré: Pavane *(this piece is 100% in the vein of those in your original post. A melodic gem in the subdued French vein) 
*Samuel Barber: First Essay for Orchestra *(poignant as Samuel Barber always is)
*Arvo Pärt: Fratres* (a very fragile piece of music that is so delicate and pure)

I guarantee all of these can be found on Youtube.

If you want something not so melodic but very "meditational" then check out *John Adams: Common Tones in Simple Time*


----------



## gmparker2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

Howard Skempton's Lento is another great suggestion. Thanks.


----------



## gmparker2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

20centrfuge said:


> *Gabriel Fauré: Pavane *(this piece is 100% in the vein of those in your original post. A melodic gem in the subdued French vein)


I love this piece too. I'm getting lots of good suggestions.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Morton Feldman's "Rothko Chapel" would work well here:


----------

